# Anyone over 40 just starting on short protocol?



## Toffeeapple (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,
I’ve just joined so a big hello to you all. I am based in the UK.
I’ve just turned 42 less than a week ago and myself and hubby started our ICSI journey yesterday.
We’re doing short protocol and I have started taking Norethisterone today.
I picked up all my drugs yesterday so now have a fridge full of meds - which look interesting alongside my vegetables and cheese lol.
I also had a mock embryo transfer yesterday and it went well. I have a very supportive husband but it hit me yesterday that I really need some females to talk to for support. We have chosen not to tell anyone except my Mum (but she lives the other end of the country) and I would love to talk to others on here going through similar experiences and hope that I can meet others so we can all support each other. 
I would love to hear from you, Toffee x


----------



## Impulse76 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello I am 42 and just had my egg transfer so you can ask me anything if you have any questions.  Good luck in your your journey.  Do you have low MHA?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffeeapple (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Impulse, nice to hear from you and thank you - I think I will be definitely asking you some questions about the process  I am literally already panicking about ovum retrieval as where I am going for it they only do twilight sedation rather than G.A. and I am quite an anxious/panicky person so I’d imagine I’ll be in a bit of a state on the day!  What was your experience of this like? Please be as brutally honest as you can - I would far rather know about the pain etc. than go in blind. The hospital has played it down, which I’m sure they do to try not to worry you but I’d love to hear from people who have actually bedn through it!
My AMH levels are good - I was told they are like a 25 year old! lol. The problem appears to lie with sperm motility and morphology rather than from my side - but age really is against us (he is 46).
All we can do is keep everything crossed! Has anyone done any extra things to help during IVF/ICSI such as alternative therapies/extra vitamins etc? Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Toffee

Welcome to the forum and the joys of IVF! I am also 42 and have just had a transfer yesterday on cycle number 5. Great to hear that everything is in order on your side and you have a good reserve. Hopefully that will make things easier in finding good quality eggs in the batch. 
I would not worry at all about egg collection, there really is nothing to it. The light general is very easier to recover from, there is no residing pain post procedure. I have literally gone out the same night as I have had collection. Definitely, nothing to be worried about at all. The scary bits are after collection. Waiting for the phone call from the lab to see if your eggs have fertilised is the worst bit and then seeing if they make it to day 5. I chat to wonderful ladies in the below thread who have been amazing and supportive throughout the process. I was also told that my test results were of a much younger woman but here I am 5 cycles later. It can be an excruciating process and you will need support, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=383818.730.

Just try and get enough sleep, drink lots of water, eat clean, that is all about you can do realistically do. The only thing I take is folic acid and vitamin D.

Best of luck. 
x


----------



## Impulse76 (Jan 28, 2014)

The sedation was fine I started to feeling but they gave me more and I woke up in recovery.  I can confirm the worst bit is waiting the next day.  I only got 2 eggs but lookily they both made it to transfer.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Toffeeapple

I'm on my 3rd ICSI cycle at the grand old age of 45.  1st cycle was unsuccessful.  2nd I achieved a pregnancy but miscarried.  Not much wrong with me but husband's sperm are really poor.  Our chances are tiny, but this is everything to me.

You read all sorts of bad things about IVF, but it's really not the worst, and this is from someone who spent years not even finding out about it because the idea was so scary (I regret that now).  If you don't like injections, they are no fun, but you get through them.  Egg collection is fine as you'll be asleep and won't know anything.  The worst is when the phone rings the next day and you know it's the lab.  I also have trouble having embryos put back, but most ladies don't have this problem.  If you are finding your scans hard to tolerate and suspect that putting the embryos back might be a problem or you find smear tests very painful you can ask if it's possible to have a mild sedative.  I take a very small Valium now, which my clinic gives me on prescription.  To be honest I don't like it much (so no danger of getting hooked) but it helps a tiny bit.

I think you're very wise not to tell many people.  A few members of my community know, but it's so sensible not to tell too many people who've not been through it before.  Some of them just don't know what to say, some avoid it like the plague, and some keep pestering you for a blow-by-blow account, which can be the hardest of all if you don't feel like talking about it.

You'll find a wealth of experience on here, so do feel free to ask questions; we're here to help.

You've got this, and we've got you.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

By the way, re. complementary therapies - if you're interested I know a nutritional therapist who specialises in fertility.  I've been doing some, but not all of her stuff (I'm an NT too).  Some people love acupuncture but I'm needle phobic so it's my idea of hell and I've never tried it.  I've tried hypnotherapy, which can be really helpful.  Most clinics will offer you the opportunity of counselling, which I would absolutely hate, and in fact had to refuse it several times when my clinic tried to force it on me against my will, but some people find it useful, and if it's something you would like your clinic is supposed to offer you at least one free session.


----------



## Impulse76 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been doing accupunture it's so relaxing I love it and time away from husband and littlw boy too 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffeeapple (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi ladies,
Thank you all for your comments and support  It is a relief to hear the egg retrieval isn’t too bad - I will try not to worry myself too much about it - until the day! lol
It is so nice to hear from others who are the same/similar age to me - there seems to be a lot of us going through it at this age. 
I am interested in possibly the accupuncture and think I’ll skip the counselling as it’s been offered but I’m not really into all that - I may change my mind later on, I’ll see!
I’m also a nutritionist so I’ve been doing all I can to eat well, fairly low carb too as there’s evidence that this can positively impact fertility. However, I’m REALLY struggling with the lack of coffee!! 🙈 Got it down to one cup a day and aim to get to zero cups by stim stage. Anyone got any tips/coffee alternatives that don’t taste completely awful?! ☕
Any suggestions gratefully received! Good luck to you all in your journeys through this 😘
Toffee x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck with your cycle Toffeeapple!  I'll be 42 next month and am considering egg donation IVF.  I've done 4 rounds with my own eggs which always ended in miscarriage or just negative result.  We have male factor infertility and I stupidly thought that using donor sperm would solve the problem as my amh levels were good, always respond well and get plenty eggs etc but the issue must be the quality of the eggs.  
It's so encouraging to hear of ladies of a similar age to me going for it.  We still have a chance at our age!  I actually didn't mind egg collection and quite enjoyed the feeling of sedation!  Some cycles I was quite sore afterwards whereas for others I felt fine.  It seemed to vary.  Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Toffeeapple (Mar 13, 2017)

Lovely to hear from you Magicpillow and  thanks for the reassurance about the egg collection 😊
Wishing you lots of luck if you decide to emark again using donor eggs 🤞
x


----------



## MaryMar (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi girls,

I am just waiting for my period, tomorrow hopefully, and then start the treatment for Egg stimulation. 
My AHM was 3.9 when it was done two months ago. It will be done at IB in Alicante, but for all scans and blood tests, at Glasgow Royal Infirmary, as they are some type of ??partners. 

After waiting for results, we are ready for the treatment. All results were ok, even my OH tests. They also test us for Karyotype, maybe because the age?. 
I will be taking : Gonal F 1050IU 2 boxes, and by the 6 day I will need to be in Alicante for the first scan. Omg!! have you see the flight tickets prices??   All the medication I will get at the GRI which is handly.  

Cetrotide 0.25 x5 and then just one dose of Ovitrelle 

We had decided to go PGS, to play sure and because our age. Pace of mind after all.

Supplements that I have been taking:
Ubiquinol 400mg (egg quality)
Apimist (Royal Jelly, Propolis, and Pollen) extra pollen
Folic Acid 4mg 
Vit D
Pregnacare
I have been taking Maca too, I stopped, I thought it was not need

Ufff...I can not wait for the treatment to start.


----------



## Toffeeapple (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi MaryMar, lovely to hear from you.
Fingers crossed your period arrives 🤞
You sound really excited to start your treatment - I am not sure if I am more excited or more anxious!! 
Did you do any down regulation? or take anything to regulate your cycle prior to waiting for your period now?
What foes PGS stand for? Sorry if it’s really obvious!! 🙈


----------



## MaryMar (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi TOffeeapple.
PGS, testing the blastocyte chromosomes, is called Pre-Implantation genetic screening. "PGS is a technique for testing whether embryos have any problems with their chromosomes, which is thought to be the most common reason IVF treatment fails" https://www.hfea.gov.uk/treatments/embryo-testing-and-treatments-for-disease/pre-implantation-genetic-screening-pgs/ 
 the only problem is that it cost money. But if you look it in long term; inpart you are avoiding mc, and go to cycle after cycle. But all for the security of the baby afterall that we decided to go PGS.

My periods are regular, very very regular. Today 23rd, bingo!! period. Trying to make appoitment with GRI, still waiting for their call back. That is anxious  
I have not been taking any thing for regular period, as mine is o'clock. There are a post in the Vit and suppl section where a woman give all the information about what she was taking during all her treatment. 
I took some ideas from there. I recommend it . 

I must say also I have been eating Brazil nuts, 5 at day, as their are very fatty  and Melatonin for sleep. I am trying to lose a bit weight ufff difficult 

i can not wait to have a date with IB for my first scan with then. 

All the best girls.... we can do it... even is over 40. A friend in 40-41 has an natural pregancy. And the baby just 6 weeks, is a cute thing  I want mine too. 

x


----------

